# UPS Asium ASR-1000XA



## nando143 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hola gente, hace poco me compré una UPS, sin embargo tengo algunas dudas.

Tenía entendido que la salida de tensión de las UPS es de 220V, es decir que además de ser backup también hace de estabilizador, pero el manual de mi UPS dice que el rango de salida de tensión es de 195VAC a 255VAC. Yo pensaba que sería de 220V
¿Es normal ésto? Ya que la mayoría de equipos solo admiten hasta 240V
Mi preocupación viene porque no quisiera que la fuente de poder de mi pc se dañase, la fuente es una Corsair vs650, de 650W 80 bronce (de las buenas).

Tuve que colocarle un estabilizador que ya tenía en una de las salida de la UPS para que no alcanzara la tensión más de 240V ya que tengo un POE que es sensible y al detectar sobre tensión se resetea.

Aquí dejo el link de la UPS
Aclaración, en el manual dice lo siguiente:
Tensión de entrada 145VAC-290VAC
Tensión de salida 195VAC-255VAC

http://www.asiumpower.com/index.php/products/ups/asium-r1000-1000va-600w.html#product_tabs_additional_tabbed

También adjunto imagen del manual




Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2018)

En el link que pones no coinciden los datos con los que vos manifestas, fijate
Ni siquiera la tensión de linea es siempe 220 tiene por lo general una variaciosn en más y en menos del 10% y se ls considera normal, todos los aparatos te dan la tensión nominal, pero estan preparados para soportar más del 10% de variación, si no fuera así no habría aparato que dure conectado a la red


----------



## nando143 (Feb 12, 2018)

He agregado una captura de las especificaciones técnicas del manual de la UPS.
Pero si dices que los equipos están preparados para soportar tensiones de 250V pues me quedo más tranquilo.

Por cierto, ésta UPS aguanta hasta 50 minutos teniendo conectado un monitor+pc+estabilizador+router+POE

Lo que sí es extraño que cuando hice la prueba la batería estaba al 100% y al desconectar de la toma, inmediatamente bajó a 88% y luego fue bajando de 4% en 4% y al llegar al 40% se encendió la alarma de batería baja por lo cual conecté inmediatamente al toma. Supongo que el display de la ups no me dió las lecturas correctas, pero eso no me importe mientras aguante 30-40-50 minutos segun la carga.

Esperaré otros comentarios de los foreros, pero con lo que me dices ya estaría solucionado mi duda.


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 5, 2018)

Esa UPS debe ser "OnLine", es decir que mientras no está funcionando con batería, simplemente "switchea" y da paso a la tensión de red, que raramente es estable. Ellas filtran, pero no regulan. Las que regulan son las UPS "OffLine", que toman la corriente de red en bruto y regeneran manteniendo el inversor funcionando siempre, haya tensión de red o no.

Saludos


----------

